# New from Baltimore, MD



## freshnut (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi! My name is Scarlett, I'm new here. I'm a 20-year old cat mom with 2 boys. Freshy is my 2 1/2 year old buff tabby adopted from a local shelter, and Peanut is my year old brown tabby that a client at one of my jobs had found tucked in her car engine one rainy, cold october night. I have a human baby on the way next month, and am happily married to my husband Danney.

I've been a veterinary technician for about 2 years now, although I'm taking a break from work until I have the baby. I've worked with animal rescue organizations and feral cat trap and release in the past. I don't really know what else to say about myself but...nice to meet everyone!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Nice to meet you too; welcome to the forum!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! We'd love to see pictures.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, and welcome, Scarlett!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome and congratulations on the up coming baby!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Scarlett!  Pictures would be great. :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum Scarlett :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to you and the fur gang


----------



## MaxZmom (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to the forum. Nice to me you! Can't wait to see pics of your 2 boys. Happy Posting!


----------

